# Greyhound Selling Lots of Buses



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 12, 2015)

Greyhound's selling lots of buses right now, so I'm keeping a list here to see which have been sold and which are for sale. Let's see how many they end up selling.

RECENTLY SOLD:

1999 MCI 102DL3


#6165, 1M8PDMRA2XP051721, 2,391,675 miles, Detroit-Allison
REASON FOR SALE: ADA Incompliance

UNITS FOR SALE:

1998 MCI 102D3


#1062, 1M8SDMRAXWP050714, 1,483,428 miles, Detroit-Allison
REASON FOR SALE: Fleet Incompatibility

1999 MCI 102DL3


#6078, 1M8PDMRA8XP051268, 2,038,765 miles, Detroit-Allison
#6086, 1M8PDMRA2XP051458, 1,920,442 miles, Detroit-Allison
#6087, 1M8PDMRA6XP051463, 2,052,729 miles, Detroit-ZF
#6094, 1M8PDMRA0XP051572, 1,855,699 miles, Detroit-Allison
#6098, 1M8PDMRA8XP051576, Unknown miles, Detroit-ZF
#6150, 1M8PDMRA6XP051706, 2,159,586 miles, Detroit-Allison
#6242, 1M8PDMRA2XP051864, 2,225,227 miles, Detroit-Allison
#6248, 1M8PDMRA8XP051870, 2,161,363 miles, Detroit-ZF
#6253, 1M8PDMRA7XP051875, 2,128,834 miles, Detroit-Allison
#6270, 1M8PDMRA0XP051913, 2,045,809 miles, Detroit-ZF
#6291, 1M8PDMRA3XP051937, 2,131,774 miles, Detroit-Allison
#6303, 1M8PDMRA2XP051959, 1,992,776 miles, Detroit-ZF
#6304, 1M8PDMRA9XP051960, 2,130,596 miles, Detroit-ZF
#6306, 1M8PDMRA4XP051963, 2,361,979 miles, Detroit-ZF
#6310, 1M8PDMRA1XP051984, 2,291,918 miles, Detroit-ZF
#6317, 1M8PDMRA9XP051991, 2,125,370 miles, Detroit-Allison
#40193, 1M8PDMRA2XP052190, 1,023,208 miles, Detroit-Allison
REASON FOR SALE: ADA Incompliance

2003 MCI(-Dina) G4500


#7278, 3BMXSMPA23S080507, 1,195,284, Detroit-Allison
REASON FOR SALE: Unknown

NOTES:


A ton of 1997 and 1998 MCI 102D3s were sold before #6165.
Don't know what happened to benchwarmer #6157.
#0505 was photographed dead in Atlanta Maintenance Center.


----------



## amtkstn (Apr 12, 2015)

Any idea what they are selling for?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't know, they don't say how much they're selling for. I've seen a few of the benchwarmers driving around Las Vegas.


----------



## Northeastern292 (May 12, 2015)

Haven't some of the 102DL3's been refurbished with the new colors and interiors?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 12, 2015)

Indeed, most of the 102DL3s have been refurbished. They are rare here in the West because their emissions level doesn't comply with California regulations.

Most of these have now been sold with the exception of #6087 and #6291, which are still available.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (May 13, 2015)

"ADA Incompliance"

I've not been on a Greyhound bus in decades. These days I have some difficulty climbing stairs/steps (although I can).

I imagine I'd find it quit difficult for someone like me to climb aboard a bus.

What does a bus need to have or do to be ADA compliant?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 13, 2015)

A bus needs to be wheelchair accessible in order to be ADA compliant. That means including a wheelchair lift, wheelchair door, and foldable sliding seating. Usually, there is also a cut-out in the parcel racks where the wheelchair door is.

A bus must be ADA compliant in order to run in scheduled service. Buses that aren't compliant can only run charters and tours.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (May 13, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> A bus needs to be wheelchair accessible in order to be ADA compliant. That means including a wheelchair lift, wheelchair door, and foldable sliding seating. Usually, there is also a cut-out in the parcel racks where the wheelchair door is.
> 
> A bus must be ADA compliant in order to run in scheduled service. Buses that aren't compliant can only run charters and tours.


So Greyhound buses now have wheelchair lifts? I didn't know that. I know all my city buses have them now.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 13, 2015)

Yeah, Greyhound buses have wheelchair lifts now. By law, all Greyhound buses, or any other buses, in scheduled service in the USA must have wheelchair lifts. That's why Greyhound is selling most of their ADA-incompliant buses. Greyhound keeps a small squad of charter-only buses that don't have wheelchair lifts; they are strictly prohibited from scheduled service, but charters are exempt from the rule.


----------



## rickycourtney (May 13, 2015)

I'll borrow a couple of pictures from Swad to illustrate how Greyhound's wheelchair lifts work since it's a bit different than a city bus...

Wheelchair lift in use. Lift deploys from the luggage compartment and passengers board the coach from a side door (separate from the front door).



Greyhound 86352 Wheelchair Lift Operation (MCI D4505) by John Wilbur, on Flickr

Interior view (without wheelchair) shows the seats bottoms folded up and seat frames slid together. You can also see the cut-out in the overhead luggage racks that provides extra headroom in that area.



Greyhound 86307 interior (MCI D4505) by John Wilbur, on Flickr


----------

